# boudin dip



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

anyone ever use or heard of a boudin dip? need one for the super bowl. thought about just making some boudin and putting it in a dip dish, but would like to thin it some. any suggestions?


----------



## ottert (Apr 25, 2005)

Add some warm chicken stock to thin it


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mix with Ranch dressing (Hidden Valley mix) and serve warm.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have a great recipe somewhere. mix it with mayo, sour cream, add some green onions and a bit of tabasco

I'll find the recipe and post it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

here ya go, several boudain dip recipes:

2 lbs cold boudain 
1 pk onion soup 
1 can cream mushroom soup 
1 can cream celery soup 


cook 15 - 20 minutes 
stir to keep from sticking 

If too thick add a little milk 

============================================================ 
Ingredients 

1 link boudoin 8 ounces sour cream 
1 tbsp mayonnaise or Miracle Whip pinch of Tony's or Cajun seasoning 

Directions 
Remove boudain from casing and crumble into a microwavable bowl. 
Miccrowave boudain for about 2 minutes. Add sour cream, mayo or 
Miracle Whip and seasoning. Continue heating until mixture is 
thoroughly heated. Serve with Club crackers or Ritz. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Boudain Dip 
1 1/2 lb. boudain 
8 oz. sour cream 
8 oz. Philadelphia cream cheese 
Seasoning (as desired) 

Boudain may be at room temperature or heated. Mix well boudain, sour 
cream, cream cheese and seasoning. 

=================================================================

1 pkg (16 oz) pkg boudain 
1 container (16 oz) sour cream 
2 cups cheddar cheese, grated 
1/2 cup chopped green onions 
Tony Chaceres seasoning (or seasoned salt) 

Remove boudain from casing. Place in microwaveable safe bow. Heat for 
3 minutes. Add sour cream, cheese, and chives. Mix thoroughly. Season 
to taste with Tony's. Reheat for 3 minutes. Serve with crackers.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

We've always described "Garry's Cajun Dirty Rice" recipe (found here in 2cool) as a "Boudain Dip". To me...that's what it tastes like.
You could add some more broth/soup to it to make it more of a runny/dip-like consistency, but the flavor is definitely there!!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*sounds good*

the one with ranch, the one with onion soup mix and the gary' sound good. i guess i'll have to try them one at a time, i've got some frozen gary's, so i'll try it first. hope to have it down pat by super bowl day. thanks everyone!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've had some variation of one of those dips, but don't remember which one. All those recipes came from several neighbors of mine in Crystal Beach.

be sure to post up which one you like best.


----------

